# Books missing from Collections



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

About a week ago, I was using the Kindle app on my iPhone to look at my Collections and noticed that many (maybe all) were missing most of the books that had been there.  For example, one collection that had about 15 books is down to 3 now.  The 3 appear to be random ones, not the 3 most recently added.  

Then I looked at the Kindle app on iPad and initially my Collections were intact but then right before my eyes it synced and lost books from the Collections!  . Now I'm afraid to look using my Kindle eReaders!

Anybody else experience this, or better yet, know how to fix it?  I keep checking every day, hoping it was just a glitch and my books will all reappear in Collections as they were, but nothing yet.  If it matters, I have about 40 collections and some of them contained hundreds of books.

Thanks for any advice/input!

N


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you made any changes to your collections on another device, maybe one you don't use much? It sounds like your iPhone & iPad apps are syncing to something else where those books aren't in your collections - especially if the books showing on your iPhone and iPad match each other.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely make sure all devices are registered to the same account, and have the right names. I had an issue where I registered the Kindle app on a new Galaxy tab 3 and when I updated the app via Amazon vs google, it actually registered a second device.   Solution was to delete the app entirely, deregister both via MYC&D, and then re-register from one place and remember which it was so as not to confuse it.

Not sure if there's a glitch or trick re: the Amazon app for iThings . . . . Betsy might know.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Really good points.  Thanks!

I just checked my Amazon account and no new devices, no doubly registered devices that I can tell.  Now I'm not sure what to do.  I don't want to try putting all the books back as they were originally just yet, as that would take awhile, and also I'm still hoping for them to reappear as they were!  

N


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just had this happen to me an hour ago!  (or at least that's when I first noticed it.)  it seems to be a problem caused by the latest update of the Kindle app.  There are several very recent comments in the app store from people having the same problem. 

I was able to solve it by deleting the Kindle app from my iPad and then re-downloading it.  I didn't have to deregister and reregister my account.  The cloud books all showed up after I redownloaded the app, but there were no books downloaded to the device and I had to redo those.  I had one tech book I was in the middle of reading, with bookmarks and notes, and all the bookmarks, etc. were still there when I redownloaded it.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks,  Gdae23!  I deleted and re downloaded (and also deregistered and re-registered) on the iPad and everything is back as it was.  whew!  Will now do the same for the phone...

N


----------



## Readirect (May 9, 2016)

FWIW, collections has been such an unstable feature for me on *every* device -- including my Kindle PaperWhite and Voyage -- that I (essentially) no longer use it. Not only is the Amazon method of categorizing books into collections tedious when there are lots of entries to be categorized, books kept disappearing from the collections I created -- evidently when the collections became too large -- AND, worse, when this occurred the books were no longer even listed on the device (but were available in a search).

Instead, what I now use is a Calibre feature called CATALOG in the convert menu. What it does is create a document with every book on the device categorized by various criteria -- author, title, genre -- with each entry linked to the title's description. My approach is to simply generate a catalog of books on the device and create only 2 collections: a Catalog collection (with only the single Calibre-generated document) and a Reading collection (for what I'm reading now.) Both are local to the device

To find a new book I simply browse the catalog then do a device search for the book I select. It works fairly well and I haven't noticed any disappearing books since.


----------

